# Trek 4300 Seatpost diameter



## Chris0381 (Oct 31, 2007)

Im measuring the circumference of my Botranger seatpost to be 100mm which equates to 31.8mm diameter. But 31.6 is the widest seatpost I can find. Should I assume there is a degree of error in the tape measure I used and assume its 31.6mm not 31.8mm. I cant find my micrometer anyplace.

99.30 circumference would equal 31.6 so the margine of error is only .7 mm.


----------



## Thirdrawn (Mar 22, 2007)

Or, you could look at the stamp and find out exactly what the measurement is...


----------



## Chris0381 (Oct 31, 2007)

In that case Thirdrawn maybe you could also tell me were the serial # on the TRek 4300 is. Unless the previous owner removed the decal.

Thanks guy


----------



## egdinger (May 19, 2007)

The serial number should be stamped on the bottom of the bottom bracket shell. But that has nothing to do with seatpost size, that should be stamped on the seatpost itself.


----------



## Chris0381 (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks drawn got the seatpost dia. it was 31.6. 

Thanks eg got the S/N.


----------

